# Anyone complete ppi2pass review course?



## electrical_power (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone completed the ppi2pass review course? How was the instructors knowledge and were lectures drawn out?


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 10, 2013)

I didnt take the PPI but I did take the GTech class. It was worth it IMO. I had a couple questions and the instructor responded back the same day as I sent him an email.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Dec 10, 2013)

I took both...PPI was helpful but Tech Binder was all I really needed..with sample exams of course


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 12, 2013)

I took schoolofpe.com .... passed

I also have the ppi books for sale if you are interested. PM me.


----------

